# [SOLVED] problem re-installing LOTR:battle for middle earth 2



## hektic

ok, so first time i installed the game it was fine, nothing was wrong.
then i uninstalled it ( dont ask why, long story) and now i cant reinstall it.
i have spent 20+ hours browsing forums and trying to figure out whats wrong and ive only once been able to re-install it correctly, but then the menu screen, and the gameplay screen was screwed up so i uninstalled it. now, whenever i try to install it, it stops ( usually at 19% but differs) and gives me the message:

a problem occured when trying to transfer the file 'W3D.big' from the media
do you want to retry to copy the file, or cancel the installation?


i have tried everything! manual installs, clean installs, and it still wont work. im fresh outta ideas
any of you can help me?
id appreciate it
btw the game installed and played fine on my mums computer which is less powerful than mine....

(sorry i posted this thread in a general forum too, i only saw this sub forum after i did it)


----------



## hektic

*Re: problem re-installing LOTR:battle for middle earth 2*

bumpy


----------



## Tiber Septim

*Re: problem re-installing LOTR:battle for middle earth 2*

Hi, welcome to TSF.
Most likely caused by a scratched disk. It worked once but it may have been damaged since then.
You say you tried a manual install? Was it able to completely copy the W3D.big file to your HDD, or did it give you an error then as well?

Cheers.


----------



## hektic

*Re: problem re-installing LOTR:battle for middle earth 2*

nah the disk was fine, i installed it in safe mode and it worked ok, didnt work the first time though.
but now i keep getting game.dat error message which is quite annoying, any solutions?
game crashes randomly


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

*Re: problem re-installing LOTR:battle for middle earth 2*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/game-dat-error-bfme2-219991.html

We will continue with your game.dat error in the above thread. I'll mark this thread as solved.


----------



## teutoniswolf

and you got it to run on windows vista?!? please tell me how you did!?


----------



## hektic

not vista, xp
had to install it in safe mode
try it though, it might work


----------



## teutoniswolf

wait you installed it and it worked on Vista? its supposed to work for XP im confused


----------



## hektic

nope, i havn't got vista, i never said anything bout vista lol


----------



## Te2

plz can u tell me how u installed the game in the first place?
i keep having the same error during installation

"a problem occured when trying to transfer the file 'W3D.big' from the media
do you want to retry to copy the file, or cancel the installation? "

it worked fine on my old pc but now it just doesnot complete the installation

plz help 
it is so annoying


----------



## BaDaBing344

i personally wouldn't consider this forum solved until there is a permanent fix for EVERYONE.

I use Vista Home Premium
call me weird, but im too lazy to switch over to safe mode to play this game or install it. if your still having problems, try what i did.
- When you put your CD in, you have 2 options, Autorun.exe or open files to view data.
I clicked Open files, look for the Autorun.exe through there. If i'm not mistaken, this will force the computer to install the game DIRECTLY from the CD files (making it nearly impossible to fail at copying a file). After that, follow through with normal installation procedure.
I'm terribly sorry if i'm dead wrong, but i had a similar (key word SIMILAR) problem. Try out what i said, if it doesn't work, then good luck to you =]


----------

